# Thinkpad T410 function keys



## fluca1978 (Nov 9, 2021)

Battling again with my old T410, running FreeBSD 13. I've seen that the functional key to turnj on the keyboard light, as well as dimming the screen light, work out of the box. Volume and video output does not.
Is there a way to catch the functional keys and "remap" so they can work as expected?


----------



## argwings (Nov 9, 2021)

For X you could just use xbindkeys. I use it for volume. `xbindkeys -mk` shows the keys, but it doesn't always seem to be right.
This is an ugly example for .xbindkeysrc, lowering the volume with libnotify:

```
"pkill notification-daemon ; mixer vol -5 ; notify-send -t 1000 "$(mixer vol | sed 's/is currently set to//')""
m:0x0 + c:122
```
The pkill is there because notification-daemon likes to stop working if you spam it too much.


----------

